# Girl sucks 24 cocks for a free drink in Magaluf



## THECATINTHEHAT

4chan arrange for the video to be sent to her dad
http://videobam.com/PoYkn

lol


----------



## Hangover

if her dad saw this... I think she woulod be the new Madeline mcan


----------



## Bearlove

Room full of cock and free drink - wheres this place ?


----------



## Sammy G

Hahahaha, Bear you slag. :D

Would it bum anybody out if I brought up the question of whether there's a pretty nasty undercurrent of misogyny running through this entire affair? I mean, the girl's no doubt an idiot, but it's exploitative and degrading. Yes, I know that's what some people want, but she's clearly wrecked and obviously beyond disinhibition and therefore very vulnerable.

Bonus point for the first person to point out the hypocrisy in me addressing said issue immediately after an opening sentence in which I used the word 'slag'.

I mean, don't get me wrong. Women are obviously rubbish and evil and all, but...


----------



## Hangover

^ I know plenty of girls who would do the same... this is what the world is coming to, and as a man I can't complain... but don't have children with these women.. don't want more slags... we got enough


----------



## spudgun

Possibly. There's certainly a nasty undercurrent of urea running through the entire affair.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

I'm in Mallorca in 10 days, I've decided to go to Magaluf and see if I can find a girl to beat the 24 cock challenge.


----------



## Mela

spudgun said:


> Possibly. There's certainly a nasty undercurrent of urea running through the entire affair.



All sounds a bit cheesy really :/

Recall an acquaintance working through several lads after half a bottle of vodka. Was the 80s, though. Guess the youngins have got more stamina these days.


----------



## Bearlove

All joking aside, it's not very clever of the party rep or whoever to let things get this far.    It's pretty hateful and reckless and what could have started out as a joke has the potential to ruin her life.     I know everyone should be responsible for their own actions etc but losing the plot and doing something shameful is one thing - to be encouraged to be even more depraved when some random is recording the entire event is something else.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

She'll get over it, she'll just be known as 24 cocks sarah or whatever for years to come.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Brits on tour


----------



## SummerSerenade

People these days :/


----------



## ponch

omen_owen mk2 said:


> She'll get over it, she'll just be known as 24 cocks sarah or whatever for years to come.



24 cocks Emily I think you will find.

She looks pissed but she doesn't look 24 cocks pissed. Looks like shes already been located, deep.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

One Thousand Words said:


> Brits on tour



Makes you proud.%)


----------



## bob_arctor

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcydgt_orup-magaluf_music


----------



## oscthebooklad

omen_owen mk2 said:


> I'm in Mallorca in 10 days, I've decided to go to Magaluf and see if I can find a girl to beat the 24 cock challenge.



cos u can't get a sober girl in England to suck your dick/


----------



## Bella Figura

England has sober girls?


----------



## Chatative

omen_owen mk2 said:


> I'm in Mallorca in 10 days, I've decided to go to Magaluf and see if I can find a girl to beat the 24 cock challenge.



It would be much more entertaining for yourself if you went for a 24 girls sucking 1 cock challenge... 

I can't say I saw any such behaviour whilst I was in Shagaluf but then again, I was there at the end of the season... so place was relatively dead.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

I don't need to be one of the 24+, I do just fine on getting my cock sucked in this country.  I reckon this could become a challenge for the season down there, which girl can suck the most cocks on video, I bet there will be more than enough slutty girls willing to be the queen of cock.

I should add that I'm not actually going to Magaluf, I'm going to my house on the other side of the mountain range on the north west coast.  Could visit for a few days for lols though.


----------



## Chatative

To be fair... it's what you make it as I'm sure you know if you have a house near there!

Palma Nova isn't that bad & the beaches were fairly family orientated the time of year we were there. Plus you can follow the coast round reasonably far if you are willing to climb over rocks or swim a bit. It was quiet enough that we could just have a few quiet drinks in a bar...  of course we did do 3 big nights too during the 1 week stay.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

I've had a house there for maybe six years and I've never been to Magaluf, I just go there to chill out.  Eat nice food. Swim in the sea.  Go biking. Drink beer/coffee in the square.  Eat insane amounts of ice cream from the amazing gelateria. Buy the best ham and sea food in the world from the covered market in Palma.

I go there to get away and chill not go on a mad one, the section that's cut off by the mountain range is almost exclusively quiet (although it's getting busier, they've just built a seven star resort down in the bay by our town).


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

I dream of owning a powerboat but trying to get a mooring in the harbour is impossible.  Rightly they follow heriditary lines and when someone sells one they go for silly money.


----------



## Chatative

Yeah I spent an afternoon in Palma. Very nice place.


----------



## One Thousand Words

They weren't much of a blow job to be honest. Id probably get more aroused shaking the drips off the end of my pecker at the urinal


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Stayed in a hotel with my ex there for a few days, personal ensuite jacuzzi.%)

It's a lovely city but I wouldn't want to stay there for more than a few days at a time.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

nothing screams alcoholic sleg like 24 sucks for a free drink


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

It's like 5 euros for four drinks in Magaluf too.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

5 euro divided by 4 drinks = 1.25 euro then hmmm divide the cocks, carry the sleg aaaaaand = 0.05 cent per cock
not even the worst crack whore would think about that


----------



## Raasyvibe

Somebody wants herpes.


----------



## karmanaut

From the news she was promised a holiday but actually was a drink called holiday.

This girl was clearly young, naive and very intoxicated, says a lot about that area and the guys that go there.


----------



## karmanaut

No mention of the dregs of society with their cocks out on the dancefloor taking advantage of a drunk 18 year old girl?


----------



## Sammy G

Um... post #4, for starters. And a few other posts too.


----------



## garbagegutz

it was only light touch - really it only added up to 1 blowjob duration in reality


----------



## Sammy G

Nice thought... 8(


----------



## Bearlove

FAP 8(  (haha)


----------



## subotai

could have just blown the bartender probably


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

http://metro.co.uk/2014/07/04/magaluf-sex-act-video-british-girl-who-gave-oral-sex-to-24-men-told-she-would-get-holiday-4786590/

Lol


----------



## parttime crackhead

That's not very "lol".

You'll get a free holiday if you suck 20 dicks. Suck suck suck. Here's your free drink. She should be going back to that bar with a nail bomb.

I wasn't buying the taking advantage of a drunk girl angle, because - so fuck if you're drunk, you don't suck dick for booze. But that's heavy shite tactics from cunts that are basically sex offenders without the bottle to just go out and straight up rape someone.

It should be the weird guys who are happy to slap their dick in a drunk bints face for 3 seconds who should be put on blast. 4Chan should be contacting their parents like "Check out your creepy son".


----------



## subotai

of course she was from Northern Ireland

the land of cocksuckers


----------



## karmanaut

This will have a guaranteed mention in the book someone will eventually write about the decline and destruction of western civilisation.


----------



## ScotchMist

Magaluf is a hole, I spent one night there and that was plenty for a lifetime. You couldnt pay me to go on holiday there. Its an idiotic place catering for idiots


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

What am I doing wrong here? I'm desperately trying to see this video but all I get are links to fuckin unwanted shitty programs. All I want is to see some bird sucking 24 cocks, but it looks like I'm going to have to go back to Xhamster instead of repeatedly clicking on this link...


----------



## ScotchMist

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> What am I doing wrong here? I'm desperately trying to see this video but all I get are links to fuckin unwanted shitty programs. All I want is to see some bird sucking 24 cocks, but it looks like I'm going to have to go back to Xhamster instead of repeatedly clicking on this link...



Id stick to xhamster Fubar, if anyone can get their rocks off to this theres something wrong with them..

Some of the small cocks are midly amusing though and im pretty sure one guy kept jumping the queue to get noshed off again, I thinks its technically 20 cocks and that girl cheated the bar out of a drink. Not only a tramp but a thief to boot


----------



## parttime crackhead

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> What am I doing wrong here? I'm desperately trying to see this video but all I get are links to fuckin unwanted shitty programs. All I want is to see some bird sucking 24 cocks, but it looks like I'm going to have to go back to Xhamster instead of repeatedly clicking on this link...



It's not worth watching man. I found it by searching 'Magaluf Girl' on Twitter.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Yeah it's really not wank bank material, I wouldn't get yourself excited.


----------



## ponch

Shits all over dancing bear imo


----------



## parttime crackhead

Haha, when I saw it I immediately thought "MDB would like this", he's into that Dancing Bear shit.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Yeah, she's stepping up the game a bit isn't she.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ScotchMist said:


> Id stick to xhamster Fubar, if anyone can get their rocks off to this theres something wrong with them..
> 
> Some of the small cocks are midly amusing though and im pretty sure one guy kept jumping the queue to get noshed off again, I thinks its technically 20 cocks and that girl cheated the bar out of a drink. Not only a tramp but a thief to boot



You ARE bloody joking aren't you?!!? She only sucked 20 cocks AND GOT A FREE DRINK??? Wot a fuckin hoowerrr!!! Sounds like she deserves a bloody slap


----------



## Bearlove

She'll probably get a porn contract out of it 'Two Dozen Debbie' does the football team etc


----------



## spudgun

She's obviously in dire need of a fluffer.


----------



## Bearlove

and some lip balm and more than likely zovirax :D 

Couldn't view the video but from all comments it was probably easier for her that there was no fluffer about :D


----------



## LearntYoung

She was promised a Holiday.
What she didn't know, was that a Holiday is a cocktail made of:
Gin, wodka, peach schnapps, blueberryliquor and fruit juice.


----------



## Libertin

It seems she was grossly misled, which is abhorrent. She was victimised in some respects, she was possibly quite vulnerable if she was under the influence of alcohol.

But she knew _what_ she was doing. She might have really enjoyed it, anyone consider that perspective?


----------



## spudgun

They fackin lavh it!


----------



## Libertin

Sex: The Annabel Chong Story



> During a ten-hour period in January, 1995, porn actress Annabel Chong (1972- ) had sex with 251 men in front of cameras. The resulting video sold more than 40,000 copies (*she was never paid the agreed-upon $10,000*



So yeah, I think the bar was already quite high. This Magaluf mutt is a noob.


----------



## blondin

When I lived in tenerife I must have shagged 100's of girls (there 3.5 years) That was the advantage of living there as girls thought it was ok to shag a worker and a bit slaggy to fuck another grockel. Aaaaahh those were the days, paid to get pissed and chat up women (PR'ing for clubs and bars) best job in the world - if your under 30 i highly recommend it unless you wanna sell timeshare. learnt spanish,fluently and spoke 'like' a Canarian as i learned por la calle - when i went to live in Madrid they thought I was from Argentena as my accent was south american not spanish.
Unless that girl was unconscious she must have had some semblance of control - she could have said no


----------



## Bearlove

If she was led to believe the financial gain was bigger than she actually received (the way the story is turning) then was deceived - yeah she still noshed a group of guys but would she have done it knowing that she was only going to get a cocktail at the end of it ?   

She may have been loving it, that is her choice - but if she was tricked into doing it, then its different.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Frankly the only difference to the story that this makes for me is that we now know she is not only a slut but a gullible/stupid one too.

Come at me...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

omen_owen mk2 said:


> Frankly the only difference to the story that this makes for me is that we now know she is not only a slut but a gullible/stupid one too.
> 
> Come at me...



I think that was apparent from the outset...


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

No, lets be fair to the girl, until we knew the full story it was entirely possible that she was just a cock hungry little biatch.


----------



## Hangover

She is drunk and giving everyone a good time... this is how you become popular... take notes girls


----------



## Sammy G

Libertin said:


> But she knew _what_ she was doing. She might have really enjoyed it, anyone consider that perspective?



Yes, in my first post in this thread. 

Whatever the girl's outlook on the incident, however, the object of the entire exercise was to degrade and humiliate her. Can you not see why that makes it a little bit close to rape for comfort?

Not sure what point you're trying to make with the Annabel Chong thing - the two situations aren't exactly analagous, are they?


----------



## Hangover

^ They are... who is gonna shag 251 people for free... and who is gonna suck off 24 guys for free, they were both tricked


----------



## Sammy G

But Annabel Chong was a fucking porn actress who consented to making the film (presumably whilst sober) and signed contracts, even if she didn't get paid.

This is a drunken teenage girl, barely an adult.


----------



## Hangover

Well yeah, there is a line of a business agreement / drunk agreement, but I would still relate these two

Annabel Chong = 251 men / £10,000

Emily = 24 men / Holiday

Both tricked and abused for free

The video has now been removed btw


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Agreed.. Annabel Chong fackin larhved it! She just wanted the notoriety - which she now has in bucketloads (fnaar, fnaar)


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Hangover said:


> The video has now been removed btw



Here you go happy hunters:

http://m.vkmag.com/magazine/brits_meisje_speelt_stofzuiger_voor_een_gratis_drankje/


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Jeesuz christ! Is that it? There I was, sat cock in hand, sweatily anticipating some full on cock suckin' action, and all she could manage was a measly two tug tickle on each one? I'd rather have a wank....


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Told you it was nothing to get excited about.

Still, I wonder whether the drink was enough to wash the taste of cocks out of her mouth.


----------



## Sammy G

Are there any wines which are known to complement the taste of unwashed glans?


----------



## spudgun

Ricocka


----------



## Bearlove

Sammy G said:


> Are there any wines which are known to complement the taste of unwashed glans?



Château D’Arse Fitou / Pisse-Dru Beaujolais


----------



## spudgun

Chateauneuf-du-clap


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Buggerendy


----------



## koneko

SpewManti


----------



## koneko

I lurk here looking for a link and there is none. You disappoint me eadd.


----------



## ColtDan

Ahh shit i had a link for it and its gone

Just googled "girl sucks 24" and bluelight is 2nd from the top lol

If it was a guy licking out 24 women for a pint of lager, it would be the women on the front page, not the guy. All 24 named and shamed


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

kate said:


> I lurk here looking for a link and there is none. You disappoint me eadd.




I linked on the first page, and then on the last page when the first one ran out.  What more do you want?!


----------



## ColtDan

The vids have been removed


----------



## ponch

give 24 EADDers a blowjob and you can have a link


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

The second one works fine.


----------



## ColtDan

ponch said:


> give 24 EADDers a blowjob and you can have a link



^ this


----------



## spudgun

ColtDan said:


> The vids have been removed



Treasured memories.


----------



## Bearlove




----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Bearlove

Haha - Can't stop laughing at that picture, that was a funny night (saucer of milk for table 3 :D)


----------



## koneko

omen_owen mk2 said:


> I linked on the first page, and then on the last page when the first one ran out.  What more do you want?!



Couldn't see it owen. It's not obvious a bit like your avatar..


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

No avatar needed my friend, never had one.  If people miss my genius because of this it's no skin off my nose.%)


----------



## koneko

omen_owen mk2 said:


> No avatar needed my friend, never had one.  If people miss my genius because of this it's no skin off my nose.%)



What a shame and obviously, a major loss for us visual people...


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

I'm an incredibly unvisual person.  I lived in a house for five years that had a name on a plaque by the front door and I couldn't tell you what it was called.

I just had a psychological evaluation at uni which was primarily for ADHD but covered the whole SpLD spectrum and I scored in the bottom 1 percent of the population on the two visual coding tests, end up with a dispraxia/ADHD/drug fuck loon differential diagnosis.


----------



## koneko

omen_owen mk2 said:


> I'm an incredibly unvisual person.  I lived in a house for five years that had a name on a plaque by the front door and I couldn't tell you what it was called.
> 
> I just had a psychological evaluation at uni which was primarily for ADHD but covered the whole SpLD spectrum and I scored in the bottom 1 percent of the population on the two visual coding tests, end up with a dispraxia/ADHD/drug fuck loon differential diagnosis.



Sounds like you're a talented person with such focus. 

Does that incude sucking off 24 cocks?


----------



## ColtDan

Bearlove said:


> Haha - Can't stop laughing at that picture, that was a funny night (saucer of milk for table 3 :D)



Cracks me up as well, brilliant


----------



## One Thousand Words

ponch said:


> give 24 EADDers a blowjob and you can have a link


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

kate said:


> Sounds like you're a talented person with such focus.
> 
> Does that incude sucking off 24 cocks?



I managed to get a first on most of my exams/coursework and I get 25% extra time from now on so I'm not entirely stupid.

I've done some pretty debased things in my life but so far my visual skills have been at least good enough to avoid 24 cocks thankfully.


----------



## koneko

omen_owen mk2 said:


> I managed to get a first on most of my exams/coursework and I get 25% extra time from now on so I'm not entirely stupid.
> I've done some pretty debased things in my life but so far my visual skills have been at least good enough to avoid 24 cocks thankfully.



I not contemplated and likely never will your level of intelligence nor I expect any stupidy from you. That's not something I'm interested in. There's more to people than their IQ, qualifications and academic / institutiional connections. I admire colourfuleness, personality, charisma and most importantly for me creativity. 

That gal who sucked off 24 could almost be considered installation interative art!

I like you Owen, you're sweet


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Haha, I like that I'm able to give off that vibe when I want to.

I think most people on my course would die of shock if they knew what I've spent the last decade of my life doing.  I look quite young for my age though (despite the fact I should be haggered) and they all think I'm the same age as them.  It's refreshing being among people where your reputation doesn't precede you.


----------



## ColtDan

You do sound like a nice intelligent sweet guy owen

Check out the size of his knob kate, you'll be keen on that. right on it


*NSFW*:


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

If only I could convince real life people I'm such an angel


----------



## SummerSerenade

ColtDan said:


> Check out the size of his knob kate, you'll be keen on that. right on it
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



You would know eh


----------



## koneko

omen_owen mk2 said:


> Haha, I like that I'm able to give off that vibe when I want to.
> 
> I think most people on my course would die of shock if they knew what I've spent the last decade of my life doing.  I look quite young for my age though (despite the fact I should be haggered) and they all think I'm the same age as them.  It's refreshing being among people where your reputation doesn't precede you.


her

I get the "lived a lot" thing"...that you have had so many experience beyond what is normally expected for your years. Yeh, I know and it shapes you differently doesn't it? It's all good in man wyays. You are lucky to have seen and done so much at a young age - but there's a price and its a problem to "connect" and share common experiences with your peers. Connecting with your peers as you age is important. It's the basis of social and psychological balance in "this" society. Then again you have advantages, but who  will acknowledge n' rate them. Depends what  you want out of life. 

You learn to do and be beyond that though my experience of too many (aka you either excel in your difference or sink or struggle with mediocre. I get a sound vibe from you. Watch that ego. Confidence isn't enough. But AYE YOU HAVE SOMETHING UNIQUE - DON'T WASTE IT!

Should we noe be chatting on topic about sucking off cocks?

Btw I only do my husbands. His is delish :D


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Lol yeah I suppose I've seen and done a fair amount for my years in some ways but so much of it has just been narrow minded drug taking I've missed out on many cooler life experiences.  I've done some nice stuff too though.

Don't worry, I'm well aware that my ego is a major stumbling block, I had that one handed to me on a plate pretty hard when I was in treatment.


----------



## koneko

omen_owen mk2 said:


> Lol yeah I suppose I've seen and done a fair amount for my years in some ways but so much of it has just been narrow minded drug taking I've missed out on many cooler life experiences.  I've done some nice stuff too though.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm well aware that my ego is a major stumbling block, I had that one handed to me on a plate pretty hard when I was in treatment.



You have a lot to look forward to Owen.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

If I can stay clean I do.

That's a big if though, and there's not a lot of evidence to suggest I'll be able to do it.

Still, we can but try! Road to hell is paved with good intentions and all that...


----------



## koneko

omen_owen mk2 said:


> If I can stay clean I do.
> 
> That's a big if though, and there's not a lot of evidence to suggest I'll be able to do it.
> 
> Still, we can but try! Road to hell is paved with good intentions and all that...



It's your journey. How old are you? 

If you want to engage with the world you will and likely leave an impression, make a difference - if not, so be it. The world's loss 

Up to you babes. But, yeh its noticeable, you shine and have a lot to offer


----------



## One Thousand Words

I can honestly say that if I was going to break my BJ cherry I wouldn't want it to be a sweaty slug that 90% of those lads thrust in that poor girls chin


----------



## koneko

One Thousand Words said:


> I can honestly say that if I was going to break my BJ cherry I wouldn't want it to be a sweaty slug that 90% of those lads thrust in that poor girls chin



You have nothing to worry about because its unlikely that any MagulfEnglish female would put you in her mouth. So stop fantasising ok! Classy cocks are surely unappealing..

Get over it. It's not happening kangaroo mate! lol


----------



## One Thousand Words

I was talking about _giving_ a blow job you slapper.


----------



## ColtDan

Masterful cock sucking from California to north Carolina


----------



## koneko

One Thousand Words said:


> I was talking about _giving_ a blow job you slapper.



To which guy?

I'm the last kinda gal to be described a "slapper". Tells your lacking of knowledge Busty Babe..


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

kate said:


> It's your journey. How old are you?
> 
> If you want to engage with the world you will and likely leave an impression, make a difference - if not, so be it. The world's loss
> 
> Up to you babes. But, yeh its noticeable, you shine and have a lot to offer



Why don't you just suck his cock - you're obviously gagging for it


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I would never put my dick in a mouth that's gone through other 23 penises. yuk


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> I would never put my dick in a mouth that's gone through other 23 penises. yuk



Well it's better than putting yer mouth round a dick that's been in 23 other mouths isn't it??


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

ahah indeed


----------



## Bare_head

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOhUJGE8f14


----------



## Libertin

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> I would never put my dick in a mouth that's gone through other 23 penises. yuk





F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Well it's better than putting yer mouth round a dick that's been in 23 other mouths isn't it??



Hopefully you won't find yourself in a situation in which those are your only two options.


----------



## Bearlove

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> I would never put my dick in a mouth that's gone through other 23 penises. yuk



If you pick somebody up in a bar do you ask?


----------



## Bearlove

If you were in the position to get a blow job from a random mouth - you wanted a blow job, would you?


----------



## Bella Figura

Without hesitation.


----------



## Bearlove

whoremoaning said:


> Without hesitation.



Me too - I've been in bars where there is a 'cock sucker' just sitting taking anyone's cock / load - they love it, they want it.   Who cares ?  They are an adult, your an adult - if you find it disgusting simply keep your cock in your pants - if you want a blow job have one.


----------



## ponch

You obviously frequent different bars to myself


----------



## Bearlove

ponch said:


> You obviously frequent different bars to myself



Ponch was that not you earlier ?  (dam I feel robbed/ribbed )


----------



## ponch

Perhaps a dark room was not the best choice of meeting point


----------



## Bearlove

ponch said:


> Perhaps a dark room was not the best choice of meeting point



Looking back your probably correct :D 

(I was leaving a bar one night at the same time as my friend, gave him a hug and went to give him a kiss - he said 'Don't kiss me I've been sucking cock in the toilets' :D)


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

Bearlove said:


> If you were in the position to get a blow job from a random mouth - you wanted a blow job, would you?



well random mouth is pretty vast.. it could be anything from a hot 20 years old to a fetus (lol) or a 80 years old man.. hell even a dog
so definetely no


----------



## ponch

Where is your sense of adventure, man?


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

kate said:


> It's your journey. How old are you?
> 
> If you want to engage with the world you will and likely leave an impression, make a difference - if not, so be it. The world's loss
> 
> Up to you babes. But, yeh its noticeable, you shine and have a lot to offer



I'm 26, so basically I can kind of pass off all my previous indiscretions as youthful exuberance.  Not really able to carry on doing that anymore though.  I do feel like I've lost a decade of personal development in a lot of ways, although I've also achieved some pretty cool stuff along the way.

Like you say, it's my journey and I don't think I would change it despite the fact it's been extremely difficult at points.  I feel like I'm still on the ledge of having learned enough in terms of my personal development as a human to cancel out all the awful waste of ability and opportunity I've had, but really if I carry on abusing drugs it's all pointing towards the pits if I carry on.  There is no doubt about that, and I don't want that.  I've rediscovered a certain amount of the fire I had to achieve as a child,  which was pretty thoroughly snuffed out by the lack of developmental programs for 'gifted' children in state schools.  

Thanks for the kind words, I wouldn't go as far as to say I shine though.  I shined when I was 13, it's all been put to waste though really.  Anyway, it's what I do today towards my future that matters, I know that and without wwanting to look too far in to the future I know where I want to be going.


----------



## Hangover

ponch said:


> Where is your sense of adventure, man?



Fuck me that made me laugh haha!


----------



## mydrugbuddy

parttime crackhead said:


> Haha, when I saw it I immediately thought "MDB would like this", he's into that Dancing Bear shit.



At least they have 'happy endings' on there. This girl was a bloody amateur. Where was the face splattering  (Rarely has the  symbol been more appropriate.)


----------



## Bearlove

I see your face splattering and raise you garbagegutz; :D


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Ha, dont quite know how to respond to that. 8( Time to stop posting on EADD and go off to get some some proteen i think.


----------



## Thou

_"In a row?"

_


----------



## BecomingJulie

Excuse me.  What part of this is not *gang rape*?

We have a young and vulnerable woman, already intoxicated; persuaded under false pretences  (the promise of a free "Holiday" which turned out to be the name of a drink)  to degrade and humiliate herself sexually, for the entertainment of a group of sleazy men.  There is a massive imbalance of power here.  This is why the rules are different regarding sex in situations where there is a pre-existing imbalance of power; between, e.g., teacher and student, medical practitioner and patient, or  (in theory if not in practice)  arresting officer and criminal.  

Now, I'm absolutely not opposed to the idea of sex work.  I know sex workers.  I have done sex work -- well, I tried it, once, and didn't particularly like it.  In fact, I bolted and even left the money.  But I don't think there is anything necessarily humiliating or degrading about sex work, as a means to an end.  I can think of some very non-sexual jobs that I'd personally regard as degrading or humiliating.  (And when it's your knob in my gob, remind me, which way is the imbalance of power going again?  )  But this was nothing remotely like an honest work situation:  it was straightforward deception.  The equivalent of "Wash 24 cars and win a Vauxhall Astra" which turns out to be a radio controlled model.  A deliberate attempt to trick someone into doing something that they would not ordinarily have done, but for the offer of a reward.  And a misrepresented offer at that.

The victim's putative consent was predicated on faulty information.  Had she been fully aware of the nature of the reward, and in a better state of mind to make a judgement, I do not believe for a second that she would have agreed to do it.  And knowingly withholding a material fact which would have given your partner cause to withdraw their consent is as much rape in my book as never obtaining consent in the first place.

(It gets very murky where, e.g. one party is a strict vegan and would not sleep with a meat eater, and the other party successfully disguises their omnivory for long enough to secure sexual favours.  Which is the material fact here -- "I don't want to have sex with anyone who is not a vegan" or "I am not a vegan" ?  This is why we have courts.  For the record, I suspect that the courts today would rule narrowly against the vegan; but the direction in which social attitudes are shifting is such that I would expect the opposite verdict in 50 or 100 years' time.  It's also why you don't blindly jump into the sack with anyone without getting to know a bit about them first.)

The obvious genderflip is, what would happen if it was a teenage *boy* who had been persuaded to suck 24 cocks for a free drink?  I would not bet on that bar still _standing_, never mind trading  (in fact, I'd take a punt on a few pitchforks and flaming torches if it was a teenage boy persuaded to wash 24 cars to win a toy one).  And if it outrages you any less that in this case the victim happens to have been a young woman, then you are being more than a little bit sexist.


----------



## parttime crackhead

The thing about if it was a teenage boy, you are right that the bar wouldn't still be standing but that's because people are fucking morons. It's not because that's what should happen. I would feel no different if it was a boy, in fact I would probably be far less sympathetic (wrongly so, but I can't help it. Poor little girl, stupid wee boy type thing). 

And gang rape is taking it a bit far, is it not? Imagine someone who had actually been gang raped watching that video and then hearing the girl say "I didn't mean to do it, I was gang-raped" (which I'm fairly sure she hasn't even remotely hinted at). Running about a night club frantically hunting for the next boaby is not gang rape. She appeared far more willing than at least one or two of the guys did. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not defending it. It was some shady shit to con her into it, no doubt about that. 

Have you considered that she might (probably not, but might) have enjoyed herself (particularly if it wasn't for the video and the world finding out)?


----------



## BecomingJulie

parttime crackhead said:


> The thing about if it was a teenage boy, you are right that the bar wouldn't still be standing but that's because people are fucking morons. It's not because that's what should happen.


It's not so much the responses themselves I mean, but the difference between them.  And it is not a difference of degree, it is a difference of kind.  Burning down the bar is at least an attempt to punish the perpetrators, not punish the victim.





parttime crackhead said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not defending it. It was some shady shit to con her into it, no doubt about that.
> 
> Have you considered that she might (probably not, but might) have enjoyed herself (particularly if it wasn't for the video and the world finding out)?


It doesn't matter whether or not she enjoyed it.  What matters is that she was deceived with a false promise, her temporarily-impaired mental state was taken advantage of, and somebody thought it was O.K. to use this sort of thing for entertainment.


----------



## parttime crackhead

BecomingJulie said:


> Burning down the bar is at least an attempt to punish the perpetrators, not punish the victim.



That's a good point.


----------



## ColtDan

parttime crackhead said:


> And gang rape is taking it a bit far, is it not? Imagine someone who had actually been gang raped watching that video and then hearing the girl say "I didn't mean to do it, I was gang-raped" (which I'm fairly sure she hasn't even remotely hinted at). Running about a night club frantically hunting for the next boaby is not gang rape. She appeared far more willing than at least one or two of the guys did.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not defending it. It was some shady shit to con her into it, no doubt about that.
> 
> Have you considered that she might (probably not, but might) have enjoyed herself (particularly if it wasn't for the video and the world finding out)?



This


----------



## SummerSerenade

I'm sorry but no matter how drunk/whatever I was I would still never do this. I'm sure the same goes for most people. You don't 'accidently' suck 24 guys off, if she was still conscious enough to do that then there was some element of choice there no matter how much she was conned or whatever so yeah, you couldn't ever call it rape.


----------



## ColtDan

Exactly.


----------



## Dark Side

It's not Gang rape it's Darwinism, magaluf is a bunch of morons confined together on a island with lots of booze. I find it funny when males get the blame when the women are just as bad, she decided to get pissed out of her brains, she was dumb enough to believe a competition existed where she had to suck aload of dick for a 'Holiday' fkn hell. I bet she didn't even believe it and just wanted aload of cock in her mouth.


----------



## BecomingJulie

But her consent was extracted *under false pretences*.  They misrepresented the prize and took advantage of her drunken state; and then they further degraded her by filming and broadcasting her abuse.  Had she been sober, and had she been aware that the reward was to be a single cocktail no doubt made with the cheapest ingredients as opposed to an actual free holiday, it is my contention that she would not have agreed to the stunt.  This is what makes it rape.

And Summer, your post reads dangerously close to "rape is something that happens to other people".


----------



## Dark Side

No once forced there dick in her mouth, she willingly sucked their cocks. You don't know if she would of agreed or not you are just assuming, You cannot call that rape its the biggest over exaggeration ever.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Julie I'm sorry but you're a mileout here. She wasn't raped. 



SummerSerenade said:


> I'm sorry but no matter how drunk/whatever I was I would still never do this. I'm sure the same goes for most people. You don't 'accidently' suck 24 guys off, if she was still conscious enough to do that then there was some element of choice there no matter how much she was conned or whatever so yeah, you couldn't ever call it rape.



Word. I can think of at least one of my (male) mates (oddly enough I'm sure there's another but can't quite remember) who (isn't gay and) has sucked a guy off. When called on this the excuse has been "I was really, really drunk. It seemed like a good idea at the time". My reply was it's fine if you wanted to but don't blame it on being hammered, I've been more than drunk many times, I've been so out my face I didn't know I had a face, and I've never put a dick in my mouth. You wanted to do it. 

It's a totally different story when someone is so drunk that they don't know what they're doing but when you can still say to them "Do you want to suck this dick?" and get a reply of "Yes, I want to suck this dick" then it is not rape, not in any way whatsoever.



BecomingJulie said:


> And Summer, your post reads dangerously close to "rape is something that happens to other people".



It doesn't at all Summer.


----------



## ColtDan

BecomingJulie said:


> Had she been sober, and had she been aware that the reward was to be a single cocktail no doubt made with the cheapest ingredients as opposed to an actual free holiday, it is my contention that she would not have agreed to the stunt.  This is what makes it rape.



No it doesn't.

If a bloke claimed hes somebody famous and a girl chose to sleep with him is that rape? no. she chose to do it. regardless of getting tricked or not, her choice


----------



## Shambles

I can totally see your point, Julie... can't quite agree with it though. If there was a rapey equivalent to manslaughter vs murder it'd be the former form perhaps. Consent was deeply, deeply suspect if present at all in any meaningful sense but she looked pretty with it to me. Just the sheer number of times she managed to spin around searching for another plebian penis to go for without falling flat on her arse suggests she wasn't _that_ drunk.

I do completely agree that it's the men - and especially the bar staff/owner and holiday reps that are the ones that should be getting the shit for it though. She was naive and taken advantage of but the people who did the advantage taking are the real lowlives in this whole grubby bizniz.


----------



## swampdragon

Thou said:


> _"In a row?"_


I was waiting to see a Clerks reference.. good man.



Shambles said:


> Just the sheer number of times she managed to spin around searching for another plebian penis to go for without falling flat on her arse suggests she wasn't _that_ drunk.


Yeah, I was just about to say this.. she must have been aware what she was doing, although the situation and misrepresentation of the prize/etc was a pretty awful thing to do.


----------



## Hangover

ColtDan said:


> Exactly.





ColtDan said:


> This



People who post this should be warned and infracted... this is pure spam and does my fucking head in


----------



## ponch

^This


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

^ That


----------



## swampdragon

^ Exactly


----------



## curious_24

Hangover said:


> People who post this should be warned and infracted... this is pure spam and does my fucking head in



Quoted for motherfucking truth.  If you're going to post, at least make the effort to add something to the conversation.  Couldn't agree more.


----------



## SummerSerenade

I could be really controversial and give my opinion of the girl herself but I'll be nice for once and keep things short. Can't be arsed writing an essay so in summary, if you have the chance to say no and have that choice respected then you can never say you've been raped. If you think otherwise then I'm (not) sorry but you're one of the reasons why actual rape isn't taken anywhere near as seriously as it ought to be. 

If she had been forced into that situation in some way then I would be the first person to be sympathetic and criticise the fuck out of the guys involved. But she wasn't, she's just another drunken slag who seems to be all too representative of girls these days. Even if it had been for a holiday, please. Sucking 24 cocks for one fucking holiday? Or even 1 for that matter...

Fortunately she doesn't seem to be claiming it was rape in the first place because if she was then I would have a hell of a lot more to say about this ridiculous situation.


----------



## zombywoof

hope she didnt have a chipped front tooth now that would have been some organ grinder


----------



## BecomingJulie

How can anyone imagine that any of the blame rests with anyone but the men who participated in this?  If someone is under the influence of drink or drugs, they are not in a fit state to consent to sexual activity; and if they attempt to initiate sexual contact, the only correct course of action is politely to decline.  The fact that they may appear to be enjoying themselves is of limited relevance; the real question is, would they be so happy for the same thing to happen to them while sober?  I have known people injure themselves seriously while drunk, and laugh about it at the time.  Presumably, they would not be so happy to suffer the same injury while sober.

Leaving aside for the moment any apparent willingness as a participant on the victim's part, would you at least agree that she was deceived by a false promise?  For instance, had the challenge not been something sexual but something onerous such as cleaning the bar's toilets  (_though it is my unfortunate experience of drunken men that the toilets are the one of the least likely places for them to be found pissing_)  to win one drink, would you consider this to be unfair, and that she was taken advantage of?

The blame belongs with everyone who thought this was a good idea.  The organisers of the competition, and the men who took part.  For the deception as to the true nature of the reward, and for the nature of the challenge.

Having said that, I am aware that mobs can turn ugly  (and the inverse of the IQ of a mob is equal to the sum of the inverses of the IQs of each of its members)  and at least some of the men involved might have felt pressured into participating, for fear of having their sexuality -- and by extension, their worthiness -- questioned.  If they were acting under duress, then they too are victims  (but not blameless ones; it is better to risk being called a poof than a rapist).

TL;DR -- this is a reminder that we still live in a horrid, sexist culture.  And if some people stop and think about changing that, then maybe some good will come of the whole sordid mess.


----------



## Shambles

I totally agree with your tl;dr summation, Julie.

However, I do think it's very hard to go down the route of suggesting any sexual contact when somebody is under the influence is automatically equivalent to rape. By that definition those 24 blokes were also raped cos I kinda doubt they were sober either. I do see where you're coming from but I still think it falls well short of rape in the way I would think of it. By that standard when my ex used to come home pissed after a night out when I didn't fancy going out and she was randy as fuck that makes me a rapist?


----------



## ColtDan

Hangover said:


> People who post this should be warned and infracted... this is pure spam and does my fucking head in



^ You. this. that

The Co2 you exhale is pure spam haha



BecomingJulie said:


> If someone is under the influence of drink or drugs, they are not in a fit state to consent to sexual activity;



I disagree. very strange


----------



## ponch

How do you know the men that took part knew there was deception involved in what the prize was? As far as they were concerned they probably thought she was getting a holiday the same as she did. I very much doubt it was some big joke everyone was in on apart from her. 

Not that i think its cool 24 blokes are up for stuffing their cock in her mouth, i think its pretty creepy.


----------



## SummerSerenade

Still stick by what I said. If, at any point, you have the chance to say no and walk away then it can never be rape. Never. 

I have been so absolutely off my face drunk that I've barely known where I was on numerous occasions but even in that kind of state I've never fucked some random guy or been tempted to blow 24 chavs for a holiday. You can still say no. I've gone as far as punching a guy in the face for not taking several nos as an answer.   If, after saying no any of those guys had forced me into doing anything then that would have been rape. If I'd had my drink spiked and wasn't able to say no then that would also be rape. 

Alcohol does not change your personality to the extent that it causes you to act like a stupid gullible slut if you have no inclination to behave like that in the first place. In her situation, most girls would still have made the choice to walk away. She didn't. And though the guys could still be considered twats for partaking in that kind of thing, her choice (choice being the key word) says more about her than it does any of them.

Calling this situation rape in anyway takes the piss tbh, ask anyone who's actually been raped and I'm sure they'd tell you they would have preferred to be in the position of magaluf slag so they could have had that fucking choice rather than having it made for them. Rape isn't taken seriously enough in our society and if people see situations like this as being equivalent to actual rape then I can actually understand why.


----------



## Shambles

At the risk of _really_ pissing off Hangover, ^ that.

It's a grotty incident involving what I strongly suspect are pretty grotty individuals. Grotty but not truly rapey. The deception is definitely a big problem but I don't think that it really qualifies as rape. How many men tell porkies to get a girl in bed? Or indeed the other way around. I wouldn't say those situations are rape either. May leave a bad taste - not half as bad as the taste she got left with I suspect (lawdy will she need that drink 8() - but it ain't rape.

I do see the point about choice and informed choice but realistically there are many, many situations where the latter is not really in place that nobody would ever realistically consider to be equivalent to actual rape.


----------



## Droppersneck

Sammy G said:


> Hahahaha, Bear you slag. :D
> 
> Would it bum anybody out if I brought up the question of whether there's a pretty nasty undercurrent of misogyny running through this entire affair? I mean, the girl's no doubt an idiot, but it's exploitative and degrading. Yes, I know that's what some people want, but she's clearly wrecked and obviously beyond disinhibition and therefore very vulnerable.
> 
> Bonus point for the first person to point out the hypocrisy in me addressing said issue immediately after an opening sentence in which I used the word 'slag'.
> 
> I mean, don't get me wrong. Women are obviously rubbish and evil and all, but...


Exactly what I was thinking the fact that they took the time to report this is horribly offensive to women imo.


----------



## swampdragon

BecomingJulie said:


> If someone is under the influence of drink or drugs, they are not in a fit state to consent to sexual activity


What a weirdly wrong and sweeping statement to make.. there's a hige difference between completely intoxicated and "under the influence". Plus it also kinda depends what drugs, I think. 8)


----------



## Shambles

Droppersneck said:


> Exactly what I was thinking the fact that they took the time to report this is horribly offensive to women imo.



This was something I meant to add earlier actually, but who the fuck voted fukkin 4chan as guardians of internet morality? Gets right on my tits when they do shit like this. Bunch o' bellends anyway but at least when they're just doing their bellendy stuff and keeping it to themselves they're doing no harm. When they go off on some supposedly 'moral crusade' like this it's just painful. Although the 'moral crusade' bit is fairly obviously just an excuse to give some poor sods an incredibly shitty day for teh lulz - they could at least drop the pretence. Self-important bellends.


----------



## Hangover

ColtDan said:


> ^ You. this. that
> 
> The Co2 you exhale is pure spam haha
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. very strange



The shit that comes out of you is pure spam... because you haven't got a fucking job you waste of space... you have to make due with eating cheap shit e.g. spam


----------



## Droppersneck

Shambles said:


> This was something I meant to add earlier actually, but who the fuck voted fukkin 4chan as guardians of internet morality? Gets right on my tits when they do shit like this. Bunch o' bellends anyway but at least when they're just doing their bellendy stuff and keeping it to themselves they're doing no harm. When they go off on some supposedly 'moral crusade' like this it's just painful. Although the 'moral crusade' bit is fairly obviously just an excuse to give some poor sods an incredibly shitty day for teh lulz - they could at least drop the pretence. Self-important bellends.



Yeah I feel you freedom of speech has its costs. I wish they had some international laws that could be applied for political correctness in these types of circumstances.  The white male should be the only demographic allowed to have disparaging news items about them.


----------



## Shambles

Nope. People should just not be bellends for the sake of bellendery.


----------



## ColtDan

Hangover said:


> The shit that comes out of you is pure spam... because you haven't got a fucking job you waste of space... you have to make due with eating cheap shit e.g. spam



ahahaha


----------



## Droppersneck

Shambles said:


> Nope. People should just not be bellends for the sake of bellendery.



I agree I was just giving you a hard way to go. 4Chan is essentially a place where people with low self esteem go to denigrate others.


----------



## BecomingJulie

Shambles said:


> I totally agree with your tl;dr summation, Julie.
> 
> However, I do think it's very hard to go down the route of suggesting any sexual contact when somebody is under the influence is automatically equivalent to rape. By that definition those 24 blokes were also raped cos I kinda doubt they were sober either.


I'm not saying all drunken sex is rape.  But drunken sex _that you might not have agreed to, if you had been stone cold sober_ certainly comes dangerously close.

If you're too pissed to know when to say no, you are a danger to yourself and to others, and shouldn't be out without supervision.  The bar staff especially defaulted on their duty of care to their customers -- when you invite someone into your home, they have the right to expect you to take some responsibility for their welfare.  Not to dupe you into allowing others to harm you, and especially not to encourage that harm.

And yeah, some of the men were victims.  That doesn't absolve them of any blame.  It is to be hoped that they realise what a narrow escape they have had, that they aren't signing on the Sex Offenders' Register and having dog turds pushed through their letterboxes, and behave differently if they ever find themselves in a similar situation in future.  Rape doesn't usually have just one victim; there are always a whole bunch of people thinking things like _if only I had been there, this would never have happened_ and _if only I hadn't told him that sexist joke, maybe he wouldn't have got involved_.  And usually it's the ones who were the least able to have made a difference who feel the most guilt.  Anyone who has been there will understand.





Shambles said:


> By that standard when my ex used to come home pissed after a night out when I didn't fancy going out and she was randy as fuck that makes me a rapist?


But she was not someone you had just met -- you were in a pre-existing relationship, and therefore can be expected to have learned something of one another's boundaries.  As long as you respected what she would have been uncomfortable with but for the drink, I think you were living by the Candlemakers' Motto.  {_Or pnershy jurer lbh qvc lbhe jvpx_}


----------



## Shambles

BecomingJulie said:


> I'm not saying all drunken sex is rape.  But drunken sex _that you might not have agreed to, if you had been stone cold sober_ certainly comes dangerously close.



The problem with that is that nobody knows until it's too late. Even in situations where there is an existing relationship one partner can say no sometimes so even in my (admittedly not brilliant) example it is conceivable that she would've said no - or wouldn't have just jumped me without considering whether I was interested that night for that matter. I do see the points you are making but I have to agree with Summer that by taking it so far to the extreme of rape it doesn't help your case at all. The standards you are suggesting are totally unrealistic - whether rightly or wrongly that will never happen. If we locked up everybody who'd regretted agreeing to sex due to being a bit out of it - or cos the bloke/gal turned out to be an utter twat the next day, or any of a gazillion other reasons for regretting an action - there'd be nobody left to lock them in at night. Except Cliff Richard. Is that what you want? Cliff Richard with a big set o' keys tucking the rest of us in with Big Bill/Big Bertha every night? I suspect it is


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

I know too well about the 'if only I'd been there' part.

I decided not to go to a party once, several years ago, where my then GF got raped. Felt absolutely awful when I found out, because I should have been there to have put a knife in the motherfucker responsible. Tried to get hold of him later, but she wouldn't tell me where he (the perverted little cunt that did it to her) lived, and he then started dating one of our mutual friends, and of course, SHE wouldn't tell me either, because she knew I would have gone round to his house and blown his brains out. Apparently she didn't want her boyfriend catching a bullet in the dangly parts for some strange reason.

The psychological toll on the girl who he attacked was severe, she still suffers from depression, although shes a lot better off now than she used to be. Breaks my heart that it happened to her, and breaks the leftover pieces over again, that I was not there to bring a swift and messy ending to the fucking bastard piece of worthless dog shit. If I EVER see him, I'm going to shove my hand down his throat and turn his lungs inside the fuck out, the fucking bastard. My ex shouldn't have to live with the damage wrought by his greedy, selfish abuse

Cliff richard..ugh, jesus. Thats harsh! he would be a fate worse than death. Sarah jezebel deva would be a better option IMO.


----------



## Shambles

Droppersneck said:


> I agree I was just giving you a hard way to go. 4Chan is essentially a place where people with low self esteem go to denigrate others.



Quite. Apologies for misunderstanding - it's a bit like Tourette's with me with 4chan stuffs. Get right on my tits so they do.


----------



## ponch

Wasn't your man cliff mentioned in another thread beginning with pae and ending in do


----------



## SummerSerenade

There's a world of difference between 'might not have agreed to' and 'is completely against anything you have done, or would ever entertain the idea of doing'. As I said previously, alcohol does not completely transform your personality or make you do things that you otherwise would never have even considered. I'll never deny that it lowers your inhibitions - as I'm naturally not the type of girl that would open her legs (or mouth, for that matter) to the first guy to show an interest, I can only speak from limited experience. But as far as it goes, I've done things I've regretted when I've been drunk, mainly involving overly flirty text messages and on one occasion a kiss. However, though I regretted these things in some cases, they didn't come from no where - they came from real feelings which I may never have admitted to or shown when sober but came out when drunk due to lowered inhibitions. Lowered inhibitions. Not a personality transplant. 

 In a similar way, magaluf sluts choice to suck those cocks wasn't forced into her mind by the alcohol fairies. She must have naturally been inclined towards that kind of behaviour, or she would never have done it. She had the choice. Therefore, it wasn't rape. It's as simple as that as far as I'm concerned. I'm not saying that the men didn't behave immorally to some degree, but in the end, it's *all* down to her. And even if I did see it as rape, it could be argued that if she was unable to handle herself in that state, she should never have gotten into it in the first place. But that's a whole other discussion.

@Limpet - that's terrible and exactly why I get so pissed off when this kind of thing is called rape when it's just some stupid girl behaving like a typical chav on a typical chav holiday and there's people like your GF that have been actually raped and are properly suffering from it.


----------



## ColtDan

^ This


----------



## dee_dee

Im amazed most people dont see it for what it really is.  She was blatantly doing it for a laugh, not for the sex or the prize, that was obvious to see.

Its odd how people can understand the guys doing it for a laugh, but not the girl.

She shouldnt cry wolf though, let it be a lesson to her.  If you do silly things in public places you run the risk of being filmed in these days of mobiles etc.  She wont do that again in a hurry.


----------



## SummerSerenade

^ That too.


----------



## Shambles

She was well aware she was being filmed unless she was quite literally blind drunk. Nobody could reasonably expect that some bunch o' bellends would take it on themselves to send the video to her parents though.


----------



## dee_dee

Oh well if you cant make stupid mistakes when your young then when can you.  It just really highlights the modern age though and the power of technology.

Back in the day that would of been the gossip of a few teen boys for a few years to come of there first holiday abroad, and she may of been branded a slapper by her mates close knit circle, these days the world can potentially get to find out...


----------



## BecomingJulie

Yep.  Sex is a complicated business, and drink and drugs are just additional complicating factors.  There are huge grey areas  (see my earlier hypothetical situation involving the staunch vegan).  The fact that it usually takes place in private, beyond the gaze of witnesses, is yet another complicating factor.  And spontaneous sex with a random stranger must, at least occasionally, be very, very good indeed; otherwise, people wouldn't get into so much trouble trying to replicate such an experience for themselves.

However, I am optimistic for the future.  The fact that we are discussing rape and other forms of Bad Sex  (see nonce thread)  shows that we are, as a society, becoming aware of the issues.  There will be debate, much of it heated; and laws will be passed, some of them bad.  But the Courts will knock off the worst of the rough edges, and successive governments will replace them with new laws that better approximate actual justice.  Men will be called to account for their sexual misdeeds, and women won't automatically be the ones blamed and shamed.  And our grandchildren will look back and think, did they really think _that_ was anything _like_ equality?

And now, if I may offer a suggestion that I hope isn't wildly impracticable?  How about *PROPER SEX AND RELATIONSHIPS EDUCATION IN SCHOOLS?!*


----------



## Inflorescence

I am not so optimistic for the future Julie. Very recently the Fawcett society stated that they were/are finding it "Extremely disappointing to see such a stark example of victim blaming from the NHS and Home Office'" in regard to the below poster campaign. I couldn't agree more with that sentiment either.







However not all is lost as they also highlight that this " Look and learn: this campaign from Rape Crisis Scotland gets the message right".


----------



## parttime crackhead

dee_dee said:


> Im amazed most people dont see it for what it really is.  She was blatantly doing it for a laugh, not for the sex or the prize, that was obvious to see.
> 
> Its odd how people can understand the guys doing it for a laugh, but not the girl.
> 
> She shouldnt cry wolf though, let it be a lesson to her.  If you do silly things in public places you run the risk of being filmed in these days of mobiles etc.  She wont do that again in a hurry.



Well put man. But to be fair, I don't think the girl has cried anything other than "I was on holiday, I was drunk, I sucked a lot of dicks. And what?" I might be wrong, it's not like I read the kind of papers that would have this rockets story in them but as far as I'm aware she's being pretty casual about it. I'm sure that, even if she's not being casual, she's not freaking out all hysterical like BecomingJulie.



Edit - Julie, some people like to do fucked up stuff for sexual kicks. If some girl's bag is sookin off everyone in a bar then fair play to her. Who are you, or I, to shout that it's "bad".


----------



## ponch

I don't see the NHS poster as victim blaming at all, I see it as conveying the message that if you are very drunk you are going to be more of a target for would be rapists. 

The first step in crime prevention is making yourself less of a target, if you are absolutely shitfaced some creepy weirdo is going to probably see you as an easy target and take advantage of the situation. If he rapes who's fault is it? The rapists each and every time. Could you have possibly done more to prevent it by being less drunk? Who knows but it is a possibility. 

If you go to most mainline train stations in the country you will see signs saying 'pickpockets operate in this area' being in a mainline train station is not a crime either, is this victim blaming? No. If you walk through a mainline train station with your wallet in your back pocket and get pickpocketed Who's fault is it? The pickpockets every time. Could you have done more to prevent it? Yes don't walk around with a wallet in your back pocket when there are thieving cunts about.

If you walk through a dodgy area at night showing off a rolex and openly walking about with a big stack of cash and someone mugs you, who's fault is it? The muggers fault every time. Could you have done more to prevent it? Yes conceal your goods, you will be less of a target.

Women (or anyone for that matter) should be able to go out and get absolutely steaming and roll around on the floor if they wish, but unfortunately it does open you up to being a victim of all sorts of crimes; rape, mugging, shoulder surfing at cash machines, pick pockets. I don't see anything wrong with bringing this to peoples attention.


----------



## dee_dee

I think the posters are a good idea.  I dont really like them in relation to this particular case.

The game was monitored and in a very public arena, I highly doubt anyone would be allowed to rape anyone, that would be more likely to happen with an unsupervised game in someones hotel room.

Again this point about how they had tricked her into believing this drink was a holiday.  That is somehow implying that the girl would somehow lower herself to do that for a prize.  The whole thing was just holiday banter, nothing less, nothing more.

Ive watched it and there is nothing remotley sexual about it whatsoever, she doesnt appear to be some kind of raving nympho craving for cock.

When people can get there head around that as much as they can get there head around understanding the guys can do it for a laugh too, that is when you will have real equality and not b4.


----------



## Dark Side

Yes Ponch, thats exactly how i see it its just as per usual Feminists warp everything. That poster is nothing but a bit of Logic like you could say "Dont go out, dont leave your house this will make you less likely to be raped" yeh ofcourse its fkn logic


----------



## Shambles

Using that same 'logic' - don't have children cos you're tempting nonces to do more noncing. It's just as logical and just as much pointing the finger of blame in the wrong direction.


----------



## parttime crackhead

I don't see how basically saying "Watch yourself when you're drunk" or "Try not to get fucking legless when you're on your own" is victim blaming. No-one is saying it's the victims fault, they are just saying try and have a bit of sense and minimize the risk where possible. 

What to do girls is wear your tiniest pieces of clothing, get fucking paralytic and pass out on a park bench at 3am. That would be a stupid risk to take, would it? Fuck off, you're just victim blaming.

If someone told me not to go walking through the park on my own at 3am because I might get robbed, are they victim blaming?

I think you need to be deliberately looking for offence if you read "One in three rapes happens when the victim is drunk" as "IT'S YOUR FAULT FOR BEING DRUNK!" rather than "Be careful when you're out drinking, as that's when a third of rapes happen"


----------



## Shambles

I don't disagree on the underlying point about using a bit of common sense wouldn't go amiss in many situations as Ponch pointed out. That first poster doesn't convey that at all though. The message isn't the problem, the delivery of it is in my opinion.


----------



## Shambles

Or perhaps another way of looking at things... how many rapists are drunk when they're out raping? I have no idea but from reading the court reports in local papers it's frequently cited as an attempt at a mitigating factor so why aren't there posters saying "1 in 3 rapes occur when a man gets so drunk he loses all sense of perspective and inhibition"? Same message essentially - excessive alcohol often causes people to engage in risky and/or abhorrent (even to their sober selves) behaviour.


----------



## spudgun

I think the point is that, as a woman, you're a potential victim of raoe no-matter how you behave or dress, and it's only in a tiny minority of situations that they come in to play. Mass media campaigns about sticking with your mates, not getting in unlicensed cabs etc. obscure the reality of what rape generally is. They come across as victim blaming.

It's like having a mass media campaign saying don't have a few too many, or you might get glassed. Probably sound advice, but the emphasis is all wrong.


----------



## Shambles

spudgun said:


> It's like having a mass media campaign saying don't have a few too many, or you might get glassed. Probably sound advice, but the emphasis is all wrong.



Precisely. And nice analogy.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Shambles said:


> Or perhaps another way of looking at things... how many rapists are drunk when they're out raping? I have no idea but from reading the court reports in local papers it's frequently cited as an attempt at a mitigating factor so why aren't there posters saying "1 in 3 rapes occur when a man gets so drunk he loses all sense of perspective and inhibition"? Same message essentially - excessive alcohol often causes people to engage in risky and/or abhorrent (even to their sober selves) behaviour.



Do you believe that any generally non rapey person would rape someone because of the influence of alcohol? Oooft, I had a few too many last night, ended up raping some wee girl on the way home. Doubt it. 

If those campaigns were advising people not to get too drunk because they're more likely to be mugged would anyone be shouting victim blaming? In fact, have you ever heard the term victim blaming when it doesn't relate to a woman being raped or being a victim of domestic abuse?


----------



## Shambles

I really wouldn't know but it is used in court as some kind of apparently mitigating factor frequently enough (just read local court reports) that apparently yes, that is exactly what happens. Although I suspect most people's idea of rape is at the more extreme and obvious end of the spectrum. These type of incidents are most often (again, court report info - not scientific by any means) are of men getting very drunk and not taking no for an answer rather than grabbing random women and raping 'em down back alleys. Very much the type of incident the above posters are aimed at too which is why I brought it up.


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Methinks the former of those two categories, men getting sloshed and not taking no for an answer might happen to an otherwise normal human being, but the seriously bent rapey stabby strangler in a dark alley type, I think that would have to be inherent, even if otherwise suppressed, in the personality of the rapist.

The campaigns basic message seems to be 'don't stupidly lower your defences if you have no backup' seems sensible to me.


----------



## dee_dee

I met some really fit guy on friday night/early hours of sat morning and he took me to a hotel in the city.  He was very hot but started being a bit weird and was into role play and some strange stuff.  He was actually quite fun for the best part but i can see how situations can get out of hand regardless of what sex you are.

There was a few moments when i thought to myself who is this random ive allowed myself to be picked up by in a bar, he could be basically any nutcase...


----------



## joe90

I'm less tolerable with age than I was when I was younger. When you are younger you often end up in situations and tolerate it and stay on when it would have been better to just go home etc. It's one of the good things about getting older.

Ps not directed at you Dee dee it just got me thinking about past awkard situations/parties I tolerated rather than just going home


----------



## parttime crackhead

Limpet_Chicken said:


> Methinks the former of those two categories, men getting sloshed and not taking no for an answer might happen to an otherwise normal human being...



I'm not having that. What that says to me is that they would always want to do it but don't have the bottle when they're sober. I don't believe that booze makes you do stuff you wouldn't normally want to do.


----------



## Shambles

Limpet_Chicken said:


> Methinks the former of those two categories, men getting sloshed and not taking no for an answer might happen to an otherwise normal human being, but the seriously bent rapey stabby strangler in a dark alley type, I think that would have to be inherent, even if otherwise suppressed, in the personality of the rapist.
> 
> The campaigns basic message seems to be 'don't stupidly lower your defences if you have no backup' seems sensible to me.



I'd agree with that first bit and it seems obvious to me that is the type of situation they are talking about. Drunk or sober if some gorilla with a knife grabs you from behind you're probably not gonna have a great chance of doing much about it whoever you are and however sober you are. That's what I was meaning about the difference between the media image of rape - yer stabby psycho type - and the majority of rapes which are carried out by 'normal men' going too far for whatever reason/excuse. Most likely to involve being drunk I'd suggest.


----------



## dee_dee

It was my birthday night out Jo, it took me by suprise and i was very flattered this extreme and i really do mean extreme fitty wanted me to go with him, he paid £141 for a room in a hotel after finding one on his phone with rooms available for what was only left not many hours of the night (if that isnt psycho enough i dont no what is, alarm bells should of been ringing by that stage already i guess).

Anyway we parted company at 8am as he had to return to feed his dog (or get home to the boyfriend/girlfriend no doubt!) at my age were not stupid, we no the score but yes i wont lie when we was back at the hotel and gradually he started to reveal more about himself and what he was into and what he wanted i wont lie i was kinda thinking what am i doing this could be any psycho.

Alls well that ends well anyway, but there u go even at 43 (or i was still 42 yesterday morning...   ) u can still leave yourself vulnerable without realising it until its to late...


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

I now agree with crackhead's post, at least in a large part. Although alcohol does lower inhibitions, and could lower those preventing someone from being a rapey scumbag, I was more thinking of the 'go out with pockets full of duct tape, rope and a claw hammer' type rapists, rather than those that misread signals with it all ending up in an ugly fiasco and a woman (or guy I suppose, if its a *gay man* with a rape 'thing' on), getting hurt due to it.


----------

